# Sidelined uncapper



## Dennis mcgahan (Nov 1, 2009)

Looking for information about the sidelined uncapper from Brushy mountain Bee Farm


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Search the archives. It's been discussed, but search for the "sideliner" uncapper, not sidelined. Sounds like you may have caught the youtube.com video demonstration.

I'd really like to try one and give it a good test. But at $1000+ it's more than I want to invest in an experiment. Unless, of course, it came with a money-back, satisfaction guarantee (yeah, like that's going to happen).

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

I believe this is what you are asking for http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiLQeSs-9Zg&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I would sure like to look at the extracted frame and see how many cells are left unopened. It also looks like anyone running say nine frames in a ten frame and having thick combs might have to fight every one thru--especialy deeps. I would love to hear more discussi9on on this from actuall users.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Running 9 frames (thicker and containing more honey) would definitely be a problem. You would end up squishing the honey out of the comb which would have to drain into the small holding pan under the rollers.

Grant
Jackson, MO -- still would like to test-drive one


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't think you get much wax when you use this uncapped. If you want to make candle you wont have the cappings to melt. So I guess it has its plus's and minus's.


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

FYI: If you watch the video, you'll notice that he's running frames through that have come from a 9 frame super. That should probably dispell the concern about frames from 9 frames supers being too thick. 
And, yes, you won't get any wax for making candles.
I'd give my left leg for one....


----------



## gillies (Mar 21, 2011)

I bought one a couple years ago. I like it although I still think it is about 400 dollars overpriced. The rollers are ajustable so no worries on thick frames. I can keep up with my 20 frame extractor with no problem. It does not like old comb, you will need to run it through twice. Keep a scratcher handy for the low spots.


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

gillies said:


> I bought one a couple years ago. I like it although I still think it is about 400 dollars overpriced. The rollers are ajustable so no worries on thick frames. I can keep up with my 20 frame extractor with no problem. It does not like old comb, you will need to run it through twice. Keep a scratcher handy for the low spots.


Gillies, do you have to run your extractor longer since it does not actually "uncap" the cells? It appears to just puncture the cells and I'm wondering about extracting efficiency. Do you feel that all your honey is spinning out the same as using an uncapping knife, etc?

I would like to have one of these, but for the price I would not want to be dissapointed.

Thanks


----------



## gillies (Mar 21, 2011)

>>>do you have to run your extractor longer since it does not actually "uncap" the cells?

Not really. the caps open up like barn doors in the extractor.

>>> Do you feel that all your honey is spinning out the same as using an uncapping knife, etc

Yes. Keep in mind that you will get very little wax for future use.

Like I said, I like it. It has its quirks but it does as advertised.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I'd say its more like $600 overpriced. I might experiment for $700, but $1300 forget it. There just isn't enough positive reviews to warrant this level of investment. Honestly everything I've read is very mixed, some good some bad. It has been mentioned before here that they are attempting to sell a prototype machine as a production tool at a top dollar price. 

Brushy, you must get a presence in the market to move this beyond a cool novelty item in your catalog. Here's what I recommend:

1) Drop the price to $600-$700.
2) Get more feedback from the sideline user community
3) Refine and upgrade the design
4) Charge $1300 for the Sideline Uncapper II


----------



## Greg755 (Jan 29, 2012)

I am thinking of getting one. I too think it is way over priced, but if it works well it will save a lot of time. My thoughts are: The reason the guy is having a hard time with it in the video is because the machine is not mounted properly. First off it is on a flimsy plastic tray and then he stuck it on top of two supers which wobble around. At very least he should of put it on a solid table. I'm thinking if I get rid of the plastic tray and mount it right on top of a stainless steel capping bench it will work pretty good. Acouple of SS flat bars tacked on to it and the uncapping table is all it would take...


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

HONEYDEW said:


> I believe this is what you are asking for http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiLQeSs-9Zg&feature=player_detailpage


Just to critique the video, the person ran a frame thru, talked about running the frame thru again if some cells didn't get uncapped and even though there appeared to be uncapped cells he didn't run it thru again. He nenver looked at both sides of the comb to see if uncapping occured. He ran a frame w/out any caps thru the machine. He needs to lower his extractor so loading and unloading arw easier.

It did leave the combs in better shape than those I have seen going thru a Dakota Guinness. I'd like to see this unit up close and in action. I wouldn't buy one based on this video.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

One was on the for sale forum at a good discount this winter and didn't get snapped up. That too tells a story.


----------

